# -
-        --         -         -460      --  

 -    -

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

-   ?
 -     .
     .

----------

-      ?
 -  
      ?     ?

----------


## tariely

460. .  :Smilie:

----------

*tariely*,     ?      -   .    -      .
          ,        -.

----------

? !     .   ,       .  ,   ,   .  ?
      .   -  ,        400 ,    . --.

----------

,   -   (. )       ,                ...

----------

> 


+1

----------

.   ,  . :Wink:

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

400     -      .  :Smilie:

----------

,       .
     .       .    .    -    .  .   -   .     -    ...  :Wink:

----------

